# Hypoallergenic testing/genetic component?



## CatholicCarry (Jul 9, 2021)

I’m new to the Poodle world (I don’t actually have one, just an F1b Goldendoodle that looks like a Poodle), but I have some experience in the horse world and genetics/research (but not equine or canine). My horse world connection is what sparks my question. My breed of horses, American Bashkir Curly Horses, are known most obviously for their curly coats (kind of like Poodles), but less well-known for their mostly hypoallergenic coats/dander. Some research has been done to test & verify the hypoallergenic characteristics both as experiments with people with horse allergies as well as isolating the gene(s) responsible for not only the curls, but the change in skin/dander that makes them less allergenic. I was wondering if any similar testing has been done with Poodles. I know there are tests for curly coats, long hair, and furnishings, but have any links been found to any coat type genes that Poodles have, but not other dogs. Or is the term hypoallergenic for Poodles based primarily on their lack of shedding? In other words, are Poodles hypoallergenic due to an actual skin/dander change based on their genes or are they hypoallergenic just because they shed less?

I’ve been wondering too about the genetic testing for dogs like Embark that supposedly identifies what breed(s) your dog has. For instance, someone in a Doodle group on FB with an F1b like mine got results that their dog was 100% Poodle despite knowing both parents breeds were F1 Goldendoodle and Standard Poodle. I’m hoping my boy is like that because I _really_ prefer Poodles to Doodles. From my Forensic Biology background (and degree in Molecular biology), I know that ‘matches‘ based on DNA rely heavily on the specific locations; change the tested locations and percentage ’matches’ change significantly. So does anyone have links about what markers they’re using for determining breed composition? 

I was reading an old post (I think) about Poodle ancestry and wondered why they can’t use DNA from the various breeds of dogs to isolate which dogs share common ancestors since they can determine breed ancestry so easily. I know they’ve done similar things for horses and even humans, so why not dogs? 

I’m a science nerd at heart & enjoy nothing more than mixing my favorite things with science. I’ll probably go on PubMed and do some more research, but I thought I’d ask you guys in the know about all things Poodle.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I don't truly speak science but can get thru abstracts, introductions, discussions, and conclusions fairly clearly. I popped over to Google Scholar to see what I could find. I found the allergen study there and had the other two in my files. 

This is the first study I found that touched on your horses and mentioned poodles specifically if very briefly. 
Lower allergen levels in hypoallergenic Curly Horses? A comparison among breeds by measurements of horse allergens in hair and air samples (plos.org) 

Re results showing 100% poodle, this might touch on that. If the poodle genes do this in labradoodles, it must be at least possible in goldendoodles. 
Genetic analysis of the modern Australian labradoodle dog breed reveals an excess of the poodle genome (plos.org)

This might touch on your poodle ancestry question. 
Genomic Analyses Reveal the Influence of Geographic Origin, Migration, and Hybridization on Modern Dog Breed Development: Cell Reports

If I've missed the target, sorry to have sent you down the rabbit hole, but if you haven't seen these then it might be a fun trip anyhow .


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

CatholicCarry said:


> I’m new to the Poodle world (I don’t actually have one, just an F1b Goldendoodle that looks like a Poodle), but I have some experience in the horse world and genetics/research (but not equine or canine). My horse world connection is what sparks my question. My breed of horses, American Bashkir Curly Horses, are known most obviously for their curly coats (kind of like Poodles), but less well-known for their mostly hypoallergenic coats/dander. Some research has been done to test & verify the hypoallergenic characteristics both as experiments with people with horse allergies as well as isolating the gene(s) responsible for not only the curls, but the change in skin/dander that makes them less allergenic. I was wondering if any similar testing has been done with Poodles. I know there are tests for curly coats, long hair, and furnishings, but have any links been found to any coat type genes that Poodles have, but not other dogs. Or is the term hypoallergenic for Poodles based primarily on their lack of shedding? In other words, are Poodles hypoallergenic due to an actual skin/dander change based on their genes or are they hypoallergenic just because they shed less?
> 
> I’ve been wondering too about the genetic testing for dogs like Embark that supposedly identifies what breed(s) your dog has. For instance, someone in a Doodle group on FB with an F1b like mine got results that their dog was 100% Poodle despite knowing both parents breeds were F1 Goldendoodle and Standard Poodle. I’m hoping my boy is like that because I _really_ prefer Poodles to Doodles. From my Forensic Biology background (and degree in Molecular biology), I know that ‘matches‘ based on DNA rely heavily on the specific locations; change the tested locations and percentage ’matches’ change significantly. So does anyone have links about what markers they’re using for determining breed composition?
> 
> ...


I am just saying what I think is the case. I could be wrong. I think the skin & dander is the same but due to lack of shedding, it doesn't flake off as much, and/or it is kept trapped within the non-shedding tight curly coat.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

What an interesting question. Some of the Facebook groups devoted to health aspects and color aspects of poodle breeding have some impressively knowledgeable members. I don't think I've ever seen this topic get discussed as you present it, and it seems like such an obvious question. I'd love to find out more.


----------



## CatholicCarry (Jul 9, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> I don't truly speak science but can get thru abstracts, introductions, discussions, and conclusions fairly clearly. I popped over to Google Scholar to see what I could find. I found the allergen study there and had the other two in my files.
> 
> This is the first study I found that touched on your horses and mentioned poodles specifically if very briefly.
> Lower allergen levels in hypoallergenic Curly Horses? A comparison among breeds by measurements of horse allergens in hair and air samples (plos.org)
> ...


thanks for the links. I’ll look at the dog ones. I’m fairly familiar with the horse ones. I’m in a FB group dedicated to continuing the research on the Curly genome & differences from ‘regular’ horses.


----------

